
The Atlas of Beauty: North Korea - samsolomon
https://maptia.com/mihaelanoroc/stories/the-atlas-of-beauty-north-korea
======
jlg23
The "Atlas of Beauty" really is an awesome project with beautiful photographs.
Highly recommended for fans of portrait photography.

